# Addition von eingegebenen Werten



## MrDramasetter (21. Mrz 2016)

Guten Tag liebe Community,

ich bin ziemlich neu im Bereich der Programierung und versuche mich momentan ein bisschen an eigenen Projekten.
Meine erste Idee war ein einfaches Supermarkt-Programm zu erstellen, bei dem der Nutzer eine Liste der Waren mit dem zugehörigen Preis bekommt und sich von dieser Liste seinen Einkauf zusammenstellen kann. Im Endeffekt sollen die Werte der Waren dann addiert werden und der Nutzer bekommt den Gesamtpreis seines Einkaufes angezeigt.
Meine Frage ist: Wie kann ich eine Methode einbauen, die alle eingegebenen Werte miteinander addiert, ohne diese vorher zu kennen?

Ich danke im Vorfeld für die Hilfe!

Meine bisherigen "Ansätze":


```
public class Supermarkt {

    double bananen = 2.99;
    double kiwi = 1.99;
   
    public double gesamt() {
    return kiwi + bananen;
    }
}
```


```
public class SupermarktTester {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
     Supermarkt meinSupermarkt = new Supermarkt();
     System.out.println(meinSupermarkt.gesamt());
   
    }

}
```


----------



## Joose (21. Mrz 2016)

Hier ein Beispiel um von der Konsole einen Wert einzulesen:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4644415/java-how-to-get-input-from-system-console
Eine kleine Schleife drumherum und es ist dir möglich mehrere Wert einzugeben.


----------



## MrDramasetter (21. Mrz 2016)

Vielen Dank! Dann werd ich mich jetzt erstmal dransetzten und später bestimmt nochmal melden .


----------

